# Buy land and build or renovate a ruin?



## Neil Johnson (Jan 16, 2019)

Hello
Does anyone have experience and/or advice around doing up a ruin on a piece of land? I'm thinking rough costs, any bureaucratic or contractor pitfalls n tips.
Likewise does anyone have experience of buying land and building a house? Would they recommend one versus the other?
Context if helpful: We're looking in the alto minho area in the countryside around ponte de lima and viana do costelo.
Cheers
Neil


----------

